# Lsc Outing...qucik Poll



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I want to make sure I have the majority of members happy on the spot so please vote if you are planning on attending. Things changed and The Crocker area is hot for jumbos, but I still wanna have the outing where it will make most people happy...


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Don,

If all else fails, why not have (2) two outting locations? People who want to fish out of Cotton Road can meet there at 7:00am and people who want to fish out of Fairhaven can meet there at 7:00am. Maybe by lunch time people will want to switch or go visit the other location or whatever. I would think it likely that someone at each location will have a radio so that the seperate outting parties could communicate. Might be nice to cover two difference areas. Anyway, it's just a thought.


nymph


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Good thought Nymph but that gets too confusing. We are picking one spot and everyone can meet there. The purpose of this outing is to get site members together for a day of fun and hopefully catch some fish...If anyone wants to fish another area then they can start another Outing thread. Good suggestion though!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I think more jumbo's are at Crocker. Just got back from there.

Fair haven has decent perch and pike.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I voted for Crocker, but I don't know where to park.

Anyone have directions to a lot? I'm willing to pay the standard parking fee to be close.

I'm hooffing it, so it's worth it.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I also voted for Crocker this one should be a blast.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Either or works for me...I am just hopeing that the weather is good, and I can bring my Daughter....Hoofing it, so won't want to walk out too awfully far with her..


----------



## BROWN ITS DOWN (Sep 24, 2002)

I voted crocker is this for this sunday


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, as of right now I am planning on coming down for this one! I have a favor to ask. I am planning on a 2 1/2 hour drive and will be leaving Owosso about 4:30 am. Could someone either post here or PM me with specific directions from Flint. I have never been down there and have no idea where I am going. Also bait shops and tackle that I will need. I'm pretty good on gills but the only Perch that I have caught have been on teardrops with either waxworms or minnows. If I need something else I will pick it up down there. One more thing.......will someone tie up one 14 or 15" Jumbo for me! Other than the great company, that will make the drive home all the more enjoyable for me! LOL!! Thanks!......... Patch


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Patch, from Flint go I-75 to 16 mile rd(also called Big Beaver also called Metro Parkway east of M-53) go east on Big Beaver all the way across to Jefferson.( I'm thinking 10-12 miles) Metro park entrance is there at the end. Bait store is on the left as you turn right on to Jefferson. Continue down Jefferson to a red light, that is Crocker, continue for another 4 blocks or so. Launch is on the left at the traffic light.

Now if we have it at Fair Haven, totally different directions.

When we have the outing on the Sagniaw river, I will needed directions.


----------



## Dave B (Feb 3, 2004)

I would be interested in this outing and to meet a few of you guys,what day are you guys planning on this.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Dave B., this Sunday Feb 8th.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I got my book of county maps out and got the route down. Let me make sure. Right on Jefferson, south, past Crocker about 4 blocks to traffic light, launch on the left?

Saginaw is easy! 75 north to M-13, just before you go over the Zilwaukee Bridge. When you get off the exit, you will come to a stop sign on 13. Turn right, north, go about a mile maybe just a little more and the parking is all along the river on your left. You will be on the east shore. There is a concrete plant on the west shore. We will be on the river just north of the plant. This is where the outing was last year and it sounds like that is where it is going to be this year.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

wmike this sounds like the directions i got for gino's is it very close? & how do you get 4 wheelers on the ice from there


----------



## Dave B (Feb 3, 2004)

You can drive right down the launch or if you go to gino's you can drive down the rock's. I will park at gino's and meet the rest of the guys at the lunch,oh yeah what time does this kick off.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'll jump ship and go with crocker too... Figure if we have enough guys we might be able to spread out and find the little bturds and set up on them.

Don't have to listen to the sleds at least...Did that in cadilliac all weekend.



Might I suggest an afterglow at the Pier....On jefferson 1/3 mile N of the metropark. Good food, atmosphere...They don't mind icefishermen either I can warn them we are coming.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, it sounds like Crocker is the place where everyone is going so add me to the list. Will be there at 7:00am on Sunday. Has there been any decision made regarding lunch / food? I have a small grill that I could bring out with some dogs, chips, etc. 

On a side note, is anyone fishing Saturday as well? I may have a rare weekend where I can fish both days.



nymph


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Count me in too! Looking forward to putting some "faces" to the names of the people that post on this site!

See ya Sunday 7 a.m. !


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Where exactly is the crocker launch is it the new one that opened up just south of metro. Please send me a PM as I do not have the time to search for an answer.


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

If the voting stands up as of this post its 16-9 in favor of Ginos.

A little help for people not familiar with the area. 











#1 Bait shop outside entrance of Metro Beach
#2 Gino resturant
#3 Crocker DNR launch. There is a light at the site

To get to the fishing area its about a 1-1.5 mile walk out. The DNR was there to collect on Saturday at 6am, not sure what the parking/cost is at Ginos itself, but did see lots of cars in the lot last Sat. @ noon. Metro at the sailboat launch is another parking option for for those that have a ATV/snowmobile its about 3 miles from there to the fishing spot.

Hope this helps people not familiar with the area.


----------

